# Best Motherboard for i5-6500



## Mogans (May 5, 2016)

Hi ,

I have planned to buy i5-6500 processor.Since its non k version,I have decided to buy Asus H170 pro gaming motherboard.

Initially,I was planning go for Asus H170 Pro motherboard,Since I'm a gamer i chose H170 pro gaming.

Please let me know,whether i have chosen the right board for my processor,if not provide some suggestions.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 5, 2016)

Well just because a motherboard says "Gaming" does not make it really any better than another motherboard.  Most of the time, "gaming" series boards are just normal motherboards with a different color scheme (They also may come with Killer LAN and such as well).  That board is still a good board to go with your processor, just depends on what you want to spend on the motherboard.

Try one of these, they are all cheaper but off like feature sets:

Gigabyte H170 G1 gaming
Asrock Fatality H170
Asrock Pro H170


----------



## RCoon (May 5, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Well just because a motherboard says "Gaming" does not make it really any better than another motherboard.



Words to live by when considering _any_ PC hardware. The only thing the "Gaming" moniker adds to a device is the price increase.


----------

